#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  UK Visa for Thai Girlfriend

## SiLeakHunt

I have recently met a girl who is not a bar girl, got a reasonable job and education etc. I was wondering how to go about getting her a visa for the UK, just a tourist one in the first instance.
Anyone got any experience of this, do's and don't pitfalls, costs etc etc. If I do this would it prevent her from visiting in future, or would it prevent me from having another Thai visitor ?

Cheers

----------


## nigelandjan

First thing is mate ,, and this aint my point of view is how long have you known her and do you have pics of you her and her family all together etc?

You will need to go through a load of hoops PM me if you want a full list of how to do it

----------


## pseudolus

If  she has a degree and a decent job in a decent reputable firm she should be able to get one no problems at all. If she has a car / house as well, easier still.

----------


## nidhogg

As I understand it, the main thing they look for is "a reason to return".  i.e. good job, savings, regular income, house, car, family etc.  

The stronger the case is made that she has a reason to come back to Thailand, the more likely it is she will get a visa.

----------


## DrAndy

just apply for a one month holiday, not any longer

I made that mistake initially and they said she would overstay

she can then stay as long as the visa issued

and make sure that, as said, she has no wish to overstay her visa and work illegally

so she will have to show she has good reasons to go back to Thailand

----------


## boloa

I've never taken my wife back to the UK but a friend has about 7 years ago.His wife was issued with a 6 month visa and they went back to the UK .After 6 months they came back to their house here in Surin.Last year they wanted to go back to the UK for the Summer and applied again for a Holiday visa.They was refused saying his wife overstayed last time.
He told them that his wife only stayed 5 months 2 weeks and how had she overstayed.They told him the visa starts on the dated of issue NOT the date she enters the UK.
This really is just to let anybody know who doesn't know UK visa's start from the day of issue...not day you enter like a Thai Tourist Visa does.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

thanks for the info Bola, do you know how long the visa takes to process ?

----------


## toddmeister

From threads on other forums the processing times seem to be around a couple of weeks at the moment.

Supply as much evidence as possible and back everything that you are telling them up with that hard evidence.  If you are funding the trip then supply bank statements to prove you have the ability to do it.  Likewise if she is funding the trip herself.  Give them as much relationship evidence as you can, call logs, emails, photos, joint flight stubbs if you've taken domestic trips together, stuff like that.  Maybe hard to do if you haven't been together too long.  If she's using her job as a reason to return then get a letter from her employer saying they agree to her time off and she can return to work on her return.

And as said above, don't request too long for the duration of the visit.  If she is telling them that her "reason to return" is her job, then there's no point asking for a holiday for more than a few weeks because she wouldn't have a job to go back to.

----------


## Pragmatic

> thanks for the info Bola, do you know how long the visa takes to process ?


Do it online yourself. A piece of piss. As Nidhog indicated, show plenty of proof that she intends to return to Thailand, ie Blue book, land papers, children's birth certificates, car book, bank books, letter from employer confirming holiday dates. The more documents the better.

----------


## DrAndy

The website is quite clear




> One of the key requirements of this type of UK visa application is that  applicants must be able to support themselves financially for the  duration of their time in the United Kingdom. Applicants must be able to  fund their entire trip without recourse to public funding. Candidates  must also be able to show that it is their genuine intention to return  to their country of residence on or before the expiry of their visa.  Applicants should be aware that if a visitor has family ties to Britain a  UK Entry Clearance Officer might question their intention to return  home. It is important to note that the immigration history of the  applicant’s family as well as the applicants themselves may be taken  into account.

----------


## boloa

Good Luck SiLeakHunt  :Smile: 

http://www.bia.homeoffice.gov.uk/vis...tion/visiting/

----------


## Dead Metal

Just spent half an hour replying to this post and pressed " post" got timed out ??? whats that all about.....My input is first hand and relative,

----------


## Dead Metal

Try again.. are you a resident of UK or Thai ? from the thai perspective no idea but i can tell you exactly what i had to do from the UK end with my girlfriend living in the LOS.
 So to save me wasting another half hour "where do you reside".

----------


## Dead Metal

never been timed out before, boy, that hurts. all that work down the pan.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I live in the glorious tropical climes of Greater Manchester

----------


## Lostandfound

You can be refused a visa if they believe your are in a permanent relationship as this can infer she wishes to reside with you in the uk

It's a holiday so make sure she makes her itinerary clear, supported by accommodation and travel arrangements

If she is staying with you enclose proof of your residence - tenancy agreemrnt, copy uk land title, or mortgage statement

The application is about her, not you. Evidence of return to thailand 

- chanotes
- employment contract
- recent payslips
- letter from employer authorising absence with dates (important ime)
- proof of funds (bank statements lady few months)
- covering letter that is backed up by supporting docs, otherwise what she says 
is irrelevant
- if interviewed she should have some background knowledge of where shes going, what sights etc
- helps if shes previously travelled even if just ASEAN

Good luck. My current (25 years old, self employed, own home plus investment condo) got a two year multi entry without interview

----------


## Seekingasylum

If her sole reason for applying for a visa is to visit you then the application will most certainly invite scrutiny of your relationship and both your circumstances.

Assume that the visa officer will automatically suspect she is wishing to seek a clandestine settlement in circumstances not otherwise available and that you are facilitating that, either as an accomplice, paid to do so or through emotional ties, or as an unwitting dupe conned into it.

Now, once that has been digested set about preparing the application which will satisfy the Eco she is genuinely intending to visit for the period stated by her, that on the balance of probability she has every reason to leave the UK at the end of her stay, that she has the funds to meet all costs or she is supported adequately by you and that the visit is commensurate with your relationship and both your circumstances if it is indeed the case that you will be paying for everything.

That is the nub of it. 

Assuming  that she is someone of substance in her own right, that you are not a serial trafficker or someone with a history of Thai failed relationships and that you are not a potless Manc with the arse hanging out then she should have a reasonable chance.

----------


## Dead Metal

I don't know where some of these people get there information from.
You will both have to give ALL information, Bank, Property Deeds, Utility Bills, Qualifications school/work. etc; etc;.
They need to be assured that the lady is returning.
I made sure that they were aware that we had become (in the fulness of time) Lovers. Let them know how much you love her, just reassure them that she is going home. When your lady submits all her details it will have to be in English, stamped and signed.
I also added a letter, date to the left and address to the right etc. then.......

For the attention of the British Embassy Bangkok
Dear Sir/Madam
 I ??? have been a ??? for X # of years. I then went on to explain about how i had lost my wife of 30 some years and how that affected me so was in no state to take up work and how 3 years down the line i came into contact with a girl from the rice farm, on each visit the bond got stronger and we became lovers and how keen i was for her to meet my family especialy my mother as she is 87 etc;. 
So you see i gave a brief history then went on to say what we would be doing during this visit people/places etc; etc;. Cultural visit.
I then went on to explain that because my lady had not Flown before i would be going out just to be with her on the 1st flight together, and to finish......

I hope that you will support this request for a visa for ????      Yours Sincerely me

----------


## nigelandjan

I think he has given up mate ^  I PM,d him a load of usefull info a couple of days ago ,, seems to have dissapeared into the ether .

Mabe he realises its just a pipe dream

----------


## Dead Metal

Si, it would be very easy to dimiss what i say but i got my lady a 6 month visa, June to December. During this time i sought and got permision to marry here in the UK 7Nov'11.
Its ok for people to come on here and talk all macho but in reality the system cannot be beat. Just give them all that they want and with a smile. I got the lady six months so in the end I won that battle, "he who laughs last, laughs longest" and mine was a six month smile with friends and family wondering "how the shit did he manage to pull that girl". 
Best of luck mate

----------


## Dead Metal

OK, thanks for that nige. 
perhaps it may be of help to others.

----------


## Dead Metal

..just in case, i also had to provide photos (inside & out) of my property.

----------


## nigelandjan

I think your getting a bit mixed up DM  << I think the OP is just after a visitor visa ,, I could have the wrong end of the stick but reading between the lines I think you are referring to a fiancee visa what you got ??

I know they are not easy to get  , mind I did  manage successfully get 2 for 2 different girls , and married the 2nd one after safely returning the first one who didnt work out

----------


## Troy

> I've never taken my wife back to the UK but a friend has about 7 years ago.His wife was issued with a 6 month visa and they went back to the UK .After 6 months they came back to their house here in Surin.Last year they wanted to go back to the UK for the Summer and applied again for a Holiday visa.They was refused saying his wife overstayed last time.
> He told them that his wife only stayed 5 months 2 weeks and how had she overstayed.They told him the visa starts on the dated of issue NOT the date she enters the UK.
> This really is just to let anybody know who doesn't know UK visa's start from the day of issue...not day you enter like a Thai Tourist Visa does.


I have just checked and the visa start and expiry dates are clearly shown on the UK and German visas. We were asked when we would be travelling and the date of the visa was set on expected date of arrival. 

Biggest problem, as stated in other posts, is to show intention to return. Letter from employer allowing time off and return to employment date or house mortgage or a baby/child in Thailand were the three options we were given for a German visa.

----------


## Dead Metal

> I think your getting a bit mixed up DM << I think the OP is just after a visitor visa ,, I could have the wrong end of the stick but reading between the lines I think you are referring to a fiancee visa what you got ??


No nige, just a visitors visa, wasn't thinking that far ahead. During her stay i just popped the question. Surprised ma as well, especially when she accepted.

----------


## toddaniels

I love the threads which start; I met a Thai gurl, but she's NOT a bar-gurl, blah-blah-blah.

Believe me, few people care if she's a cheap Sukhumvit street whore "well beyond her use by date"; after all, she's your g/f. Still thanx for the heads up that "yours is different". I do wonder what a "reasonable education" is.  Does that mean she's a 6th grade dropout rice farmer's daughter from a one buffalo village in Nakhon Nowhere, or what?. Don't feel you hafta justify your life choices in partners on an anonymous internet forum. 

  As previous posters have pointed out; like anyone from a "pissant shit-hole developing third world country" who's tryin' to get into a real "first world country";  the lynch-pin is proving to the Embassy that the person has sufficient "thaiz" to Thailand so that they'll leave when their visa is up.

  As has also been pointed out and far as the Embassy is concerned "sufficient thaiz" to Thailand are;a "real job" with written permission from the employer that they'll still be employed when they return to Thailandbank statements showing regular deposits/withdrawals, (not just a million baht that a sponsor dropped into the account to "pad it out")showing that they own motorbikes, cars, condo, land etc.Basically ANYTHING which would lead the Embassy to believe your "gurlfriend" isn't gonna overstay, fall off the radar, and work illegally in the country.

  The burden of proof is totally on HER to show this stuff, not on you.

  Still good luck with the "but this one's different" gurl of yours.  Get back to us and let us know how it all pans out for you.  Or not..

----------


## Seekingasylum

Believe this crap at your peril.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I just seen this,on the BBC.....BBC News - The Britons leaving the UK to get their relatives in
 It`s a way of bringing in your wife to the UK,bypassing UK Immigration law.

----------


## Pragmatic

This was announced yesterday. 



> *Theresa May plan for UK ‘migrant bond’ in disarray*
> 
> By Helen Warrell in London and Amy Kazmin in New  Delhi
> 
> 
> ©Charlie Bibby Theresa May, home secretary
> 
> Theresa  May’s plans for a £3,000 migrant bond to prevent “high risk” Asian and  African visitors from overstaying in the UK were in disarray on Monday night  after the Liberal Democrats denied the policy had been formally agreed and  Indian businesses accused Britain of discriminating against them.
> The pilot scheme, announced  over the weekend by the home secretary, forms part of wider Conservative  efforts to bring down net migration to less than 100,000 by the next election.  Ms May said that a trial of the £3,000 bond would begin this November, levied on  short-term visitors from India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Nigeria and  Ghana.


 Theresa May plan for UK &lsquo;migrant bond&rsquo; in disarray - FT.com

----------


## leemo

> I've never taken my wife back to the UK but a friend has about 7 years ago.His wife was issued with a 6 month visa and they went back to the UK .After 6 months they came back to their house here in Surin.Last year they wanted to go back to the UK for the Summer and applied again for a Holiday visa.They was refused saying his wife overstayed last time.
> He told them that his wife only stayed 5 months 2 weeks and how had she overstayed.They told him the visa starts on the dated of issue NOT the date she enters the UK.
> This really is just to let anybody know who doesn't know UK visa's start from the day of issue...not day you enter like a Thai Tourist Visa does.


The visa's expiry date is on the visa itself, which most people should notice and comply with.

----------


## Pragmatic

I just filled out a visa application for some piece of trash in the village. Talk about being scatty. She was a bargirl in Pattaya when she met her sponsor about 4 months ago. When it came to enter her job description she wanted me to put 'cashier in bar'. I said I can't put that. I had to explain why. She couldn't come up with any previous job so I entered 'cashier' in the end.
Savings was entered as none, even though her sponsor sends her 20,000 Baht per month and I believe she carried working as a cashier for 3 months after his return to the UK. I asked for her sponsors details which were already detailed on her mobile. I asked her for his occupation. She said he works in an office with computers. The bit that really got me was that he said he could provide proof that they talked regular on Skype. As for her, she had no proof of need to return to Thailand. No land, no job, no savings, no Blue Book, no fcuk all  and aged 22. No matter how much I tried to convince her she was wasting her time, I just couldn't get through to her. So now, when her application gets turned down I suppose I'll be called all the names going for her not getting the visa? :tieme:

----------


## Spin

> I just seen this,on the BBC.....BBC News - The Britons leaving the UK to get their relatives in
>  It`s a way of bringing in your wife to the UK,bypassing UK Immigration law.


Quote from that link....

"In simple terms, EEA citizens have stronger migration rights than UK citizens" 

 :Smile:  Your UK passport means fuck all these days!

----------


## pseudolus

> Your UK passport means fuck all these days!


This has nothing to do with passports. Also, you will know as well, that UK passports offer greater access to countries than most EU passports (and US...Aus....etc).  :rofl:

----------


## Ckrisg

> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
>  Your UK passport means fuck all these days!
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with passports. Also, you will know as well, that UK passports offer greater access to countries than most EU passports (and US...Aus....etc).


Which countries?

----------


## FullEnglish

> Believe this crap at your peril.


Have to agree, the OP has disappeared from the Thread :mid:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

just in the process of applying for the visa online at the moment, our lass says she's potless and I'm footing the bill. Does anybody know if it's enough for me to have funds in my bank or do they need to see that our lass has a couple of quid ?

Cheers

----------


## aging one

> I have recently met a girl who is not a bar girl, got a reasonable job and education etc. I was wondering how to go about getting her a visa for the UK, just a tourist one in the first instance. Anyone got any experience of this, do's and don't pitfalls, costs etc etc. If I do this would it prevent her from visiting in future, or would it prevent me from having another Thai visitor ?


That is quite a change from the above. 

No money, no job to come back to, supported by BF, what do you think? Dont think like a normal person think like some dude who works for immigration. 

Best of luck especially in filling out the application.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> I have recently met a girl who is not a bar girl, got a reasonable job and education etc. I was wondering how to go about getting her a visa for the UK, just a tourist one in the first instance. Anyone got any experience of this, do's and don't pitfalls, costs etc etc. If I do this would it prevent her from visiting in future, or would it prevent me from having another Thai visitor ?
> 
> 
> That is quite a change from the above. 
> 
> No money, no job to come back to, supported by BF, what do you think? Dont think like a normal person think like some dude who works for immigration. 
> 
> Best of luck especially in filling out the application.


she's got a job just not got a fortune in the bank

----------


## aging one

its not the amount that look at so much its the monthy salary deposits, when cash was withdrawn and in what amount. Sneaky and sometimes smart are immigration officers and consular officials. 

Sadly though they can be absolute assholes with a bit of power. Just make sure all the documents are clear, complete, and truthful. Again good luck.  But be ready for a few questions.

----------


## nidhogg

> just in the process of applying for the visa online at the moment, our lass says she's potless and I'm footing the bill. Does anybody know if it's enough for me to have funds in my bank or do they need to see that our lass has a couple of quid ?
> 
> Cheers


As I understand it, the main thing they look for is a reason for the applicant to return.  House, job, kids, etc.   If she has a job, a letter from her employer giving her permission for leave and an expected return to work date is a big plus.

----------


## Troy

> just in the process of applying for the visa online at the moment, our lass says she's potless and I'm footing the bill. Does anybody know if it's enough for me to have funds in my bank or do they need to see that our lass has a couple of quid ?


Expect the Visa to be rejected with the reason: "Insufficient evidence that applicant will return to home Country". Especially so, with the Media going on about EU migration; Third Nationals are going to be at the bottom of the pecking order. Your funds are meaningless as far as her application is concerned....unless you can pay for her to go to Uni in the UK.

----------


## FullEnglish

> Believe this crap at your peril.



sums up the Thread

----------


## FullEnglish

> just in the process of applying for the visa online at the moment, our lass says she's potless and I'm footing the bill. Does anybody know if it's enough for me to have funds in my bank or do they need to see that our lass has a couple of quid ?
> 
> Cheers


It a tourist visa, check the embassy website, its her application not yours

----------


## SiLeakHunt

visa granted, now I can continue the "clean shirt/take shower" saga at home.

----------


## FullEnglish

> visa granted, now I can continue the "clean shirt/take shower" saga at home.


Better make sure your potless girlfriend has some baht in her pocket when she hits immigration

----------


## kingwilly

> visa granted, now I can continue the "clean shirt/take shower" saga at home.


Congratulations.

----------

